# Redneck Archery Club



## badcompany (Feb 24, 2008)

I just wanted to give our youngest member a big shout out for his best score ever. Corey shot a 212 at Oconee this weekend. He is in the Eagle class.
Way to go Corey


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 24, 2008)

badcompany said:


> I just wanted to give our youngest member a big shout out for his best score ever. Corey shot a 212 at Oconee this weekend. He is in the Eagle class.
> Way to go Corey



Way to go Corey!! We really have some up and coming shooters in all the classes this year. Buck Ammons is still very new to the 3D game, shot a 208 in Novice Sat, his first up score, and that after staying  up most of the night with a new baby!! Congrats to Corey and Buck!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 24, 2008)

Way to go yall. Keep it up.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 24, 2008)

That is some great shooting.  Way to go Corey!!!!


----------



## fatboy BA (Feb 24, 2008)

A newborn baby could be great luck, or a sign from above.


----------



## fatboy BA (Feb 24, 2008)

*good shooting today*

a newborn baby could be a sign of good luck, or a good sign from the man above.


----------



## quackwacker (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice shootin,  thats the way to pick up some of us slackers on the team!


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 25, 2008)

Good Job guys, Make Redneck look good, b.c i sure aint.........lol

Great shootin fella's..........


----------



## snake bite (Feb 26, 2008)

*Awesome shootin cuz*

Congrats Corey on the 212.  Now if you could just give your dad a little coaching I am sure he would appriciate it.You need to come on up to PRO Novice! You could compete I promise you.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 26, 2008)

He is only 10. I don't think he is quit ready yet.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 26, 2008)

badcompany said:


> He is only 10. I don't think he is quit ready yet.



good shootin to yer son howd your other youngin shoot?


----------



## badcompany (Feb 26, 2008)

He and I are still working on it. Has no spare time to practice due to highschool soccer.


----------



## Lthomas (Feb 26, 2008)

Way to go Corey.


----------



## countrytime (Feb 26, 2008)

Good job Corey maybe one day I might be able to go shoot with yall again.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 26, 2008)

countrytime said:


> Good job Corey maybe one day I might be able to go shoot with yall again.


----------



## countrytime (Feb 27, 2008)

hound dog said:


>



I no I don't have my priorities right to your standards, but right now I am running with the kids "SOCCER DADS RULES"


----------



## BlackArcher (Feb 27, 2008)

Way to go...Corey...Keep up the good work....


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 27, 2008)

That boy can drill it folks and he ain't doin nothin but gettin better. WTG Corey. You da man!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks yall i have learned a lot from my dad.A few more years and I will be in novice with yall.Thanks for the support.


----------



## snake bite (Mar 6, 2008)

*pic*

Hey Corey I found this Pic of you and noticed you dont have an avitar.  Now you do!  shoot em up boy


----------



## badcompany (Mar 7, 2008)

Bootlegger the one legged archer.....................


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 7, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Bootlegger the one legged archer.....................


----------



## Bootlegger (Mar 8, 2008)

I shot a 201 at Oconee this weekend.How did anybody else do.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 8, 2008)

Shot a 201\6


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 8, 2008)

badcompany said:


> Bootlegger the one legged archer.....................






202/5 for me today


----------



## snake bite (Mar 8, 2008)

*Oconee*

Hey Cory good shooting!  I shot a 210-7 would have been 12 up but yanked the last target Man that sure is a cool avitar you got there!


----------



## Bootlegger (Mar 9, 2008)

You should know you found it.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 9, 2008)

Way to go Corey.....Great shootin...Love the avatar


----------



## Robbie101 (Mar 9, 2008)

Great shootin fella's..........


----------



## Bootlegger (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry Snakebite I didn't mean to be a smartalic.


----------



## snake bite (Mar 12, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> Sorry Snakebite I didn't mean to be a smartalic.



Dont wory about it Corey, I'll take it out on your arrow next time we shoot togather, beings it's almost always in a good spot


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 12, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> I shot a 201 at Oconee this weekend.How did anybody else do.



you out shot me them 14s killed me i couldnt hit them


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 12, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> Sorry Snakebite I didn't mean to be a smartalic.



knowing your dad its ok


----------



## badcompany (Mar 12, 2008)

No its not O.K. that is why he is on here apologizing. Learning to be a man takes time.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 12, 2008)

badcompany said:


> No its not O.K. that is why he is on here apologizing. Learning to be a man takes time.



Spank his bottom.


----------



## Bootlegger (Mar 15, 2008)

How did yall do today.


----------

